# 5 best (BBW-WG) Stories



## plussauvage

Looking for some good realistic style female weight gain stories.

What are your top 5 stories of this type?

Here's mine:

1.	Expanding Horizons (by Samster)
2.	A New Dawn (by H.G.)
3.	Hannah (by Steve Gorden)
4.	Heidi (by H.G.)
5.	Before the Wedding (by Lucky Luke)


Thanks


----------



## chicken legs

its not totally on topic but my top 5 are...

1.Airport Fantasy
2.Between a Book and a Soft Place
3.BHM Dentist series
4.Big Legs
5.The Movie Goddess


----------



## nikola090

For first I must say that I love plussauvage style on the gain stories!

Thas' my chart:

1.Dan and Steph by Zarbon
2.A new Dawn
3.Heidi by H.G.
4.Jessica by plussauvage
5.Not on the team


----------



## samster

I don't have a top five ranking by I really love Plussauvage's MILF story. The ID's work is also great for realistic gain.

There was another which is my all time favourite which (I think) is called Sandra. Can't remember the author as my computer crashed and it got wiped off my hard drive but its on Dimensions somewhere.


----------



## TheOwl

In no particular order five of my favourite stories with realistic gains

Road Trip by MaxoutFA - Since his site finished have no idea where to find this story anymore.

Jackie a la Mode by Swordfish 


Jenna by Id


George Ahoy by Gus7021


Melanies Story by Melanie Bell


Five other stories I would include in my favourites, some realistic but some not so.

Fullerton Academy For Girls By Onion88


Alice by MollyCoddles 


Moto by FireFox5


Corporate Chubbies by Samster


The Swimsuit Challenge by Elroy Cohen


----------



## staolea

Great thread idea! Helps share some of the best stories.

Here are my 5, but there are many more stories I like just as much.

The Big Easy by JNB

Sofia by unchienandalusia

Fat Jack's by Caffieneaddict6

Gaining Confidence by Charissa

The Apartment by Wetsobem


----------



## samster

I agree you have to include Alice in any favourites list



TheOwl said:


> In no particular order five of my favourite stories with realistic gains
> 
> Road Trip by MaxoutFA - Since his site finished have no idea where to find this story anymore.
> 
> Jackie a la Mode by Swordfish
> 
> 
> Jenna by Id
> 
> 
> George Ahoy by Gus7021
> 
> 
> Melanies Story by Melanie Bell
> 
> 
> Five other stories I would include in my favourites, some realistic but some not so.
> 
> Fullerton Academy For Girls By Onion88
> 
> 
> Alice by MollyCoddles
> 
> 
> Moto by FireFox5
> 
> 
> Corporate Chubbies by Samster
> 
> 
> The Swimsuit Challenge by Elroy Cohen


----------



## Slayerblabla

plussauvage said:


> Looking for some good realistic style female weight gain stories.
> 
> What are your top 5 stories of this type?
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 1. Expanding Horizons (by Samster)
> 2. A New Dawn (by H.G.)
> 3. Hannah (by Steve Gorden)
> 4. Heidi (by H.G.)
> 5. Before the Wedding (by Lucky Luke)
> 
> 
> Thanks


I cant find this story... Can you link It?? Thanks


----------

